# B. smithi vs G. rosea Growth Rates



## GQ. (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought both of these spiders within a few weeks of each other as 0.5inch (~1.3cm) slings about 2.5 years ago.  They have both been offered roughly the same amount of food.  The _G. rosea_ eats well as does the _B. smithi_.  Neither one of them eats as much as many of my other T's.  I have grown several other species from slings to adults in a fraction of the time it has taken these two to grow to their current size.  All are on the same feeding schedules and eating the same prey types.  Are these fairly typical growth rates for the two species?

First up is the Brachypelma smithi.  He is nearly over 4 inches (~10.2cm) from his first leg to his fourth leg as you see him posed in the photo.







Next up is a Grammostola rosea.  This critter is probably not even hitting 2.0 inches (~5.1cm) from the first leg to the fourth leg.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2005)

dang that is a big growth rate difference!!!! 

im getting a B. vagans and B.albopilosum would they grow as fast as the B.smithi since they are in the sam sp. or do they ech have dif. growth rates? 

thanks


----------



## GQ. (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know about the B. vagans, but my B. albopilosum reached maturity fairly quickly.  They all grew from slings to maturity in about 1.5 years plus or minus a few months.


----------



## David_F (Sep 27, 2005)

GQ. said:
			
		

> ....my B. albopilosum reached maturity fairly quickly.  They all grew from slings to maturity in about 1.5 years plus or minus a few months.


Same here.  My _B. albopilosum_ male grew from .25" to ~5" (ultimate molt) in about 15 months.  Even my female, at ~5" is still molting fairly often (about once every 4-6 months).  I have a female _B. vagans_ that has gone from .25" to about 4.5"-5" in about 15 months, too.  I think the tropical Brachys grow quite a bit faster than the desert species.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 27, 2005)

My _B. vagans_ has grown faster, on less food, than my _L. parahybana_.  I got it in January or so at .5" and it is now over 3".

I can see _B. smithi_ being slower than _G. rosea_.  I've got a sling _G. rosea_ that I got at the same time as the _B. vagans_ and it isn't even an inch yet - it seems to barely grow with each molt.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2005)

haha awesome thanks guys! i cant wait to get them!


----------



## GQ. (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, the B. smithi just molted out all nice and purty.  It is definitely a male, but still no spurs!  Argggh.  My female is going to die of old age before he matures.

Thanks for the replies folks!


----------



## Darwinsdad (Sep 27, 2005)

You may have answered you own question somewhat with the Smithi being male. Males tend to grow quicker than females. I have no real clue as to why but surmise(all of my own opinion here) that it is so they will have matured and passed on long before the females of the same clutch are sexualy mature thus preventing inbreeding amongst themselves.


----------

